# Death Has a Name, Book 1 of the Brodie Wade Series



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Scroll to the bottom to see the latest message!






*Death Has a Name*
_A Paranormal Mystery. Book 1 in the Brodie Wade Series._

*Synopsis:*
Brodie Wade -- a psychic detective, scarred both mentally and physically by The Truth -- must summon all of his will to go head-to-head with it to solve the latest string of gruesome murders. It appears that Dominick Fredrickton -- the Midnight Killer -- has returned from the grave. Can he stop The Angel of Death before he is unleashed from eternal bonds?

Set in modern times, this story is a dark story of a man who exhibits all of the classic signs of schizophrenia. He has been institutionalized three times in his life, and is now using his visions as a form of supporting himself as a psychic detective. He can't let anyone know that he sees things that may not fully exist, for fear of being sent back to the Garrett Institution for the Mentally Disabled.

This is the first in a three-book series of Brodie Wade. Each is self-contained in terms of plot and story, but they are neatly woven together to form one bigger picture.

A great supernatural/paranormal mystery to snuggle up with a kindle and a warm blanket.


--Jerry Hanel


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jerry, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

The description was enough to pique my interest.  I've downloaded a copy and will post a review when I can wade through my current backlog.

  - Mark


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome!! Any feedback I can get is fantastic.

Happy reading, and enjoy the book!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

It looks like I was wrong.... Amazon came through! (Woo hoo!)

My book is now available through the Kindle store.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I downloaded a copy. Thank You!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

You're welcome! Merry Christmas.

Please feel free to email me or send me a message on Facebook to let me know what you think of the book.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Scroll to the bottom to see the latest message!






*Death Has a Name*
_A Paranormal Mystery. Book 1 in the Brodie Wade Series._

*Synopsis:*
Brodie Wade - a psychic detective, scarred both mentally and physically by The Truth - must summon all of his will to go head-to-head with it to solve the latest string of gruesome murders. It appears that Dominick Fredrickton - the Midnight Killer - has returned from the grave. Can he stop The Angel of Death before he is unleashed from eternal bonds?

Set in modern times, this story is a dark story of a man who exhibits all of the classic signs of schizophrenia. He has been institutionalized three times in his life, and is now using his visions as a form of supporting himself as a psychic detective. He can't let anyone know that he sees things that may not fully exist, for fear of being sent back to the Garrett Institution for the Mentally Disabled.

This is the first in a three-book series of Brodie Wade. Each is self-contained in terms of plot and story, but they are neatly woven together to form one bigger picture.

A great supernatural/paranormal mystery to snuggle up with a kindle and a cup of hot chocolate on a cold winter day.


If you get a chance to read the book, tell me what you think (good or bad) about the book. I always enjoy discussion. Right now the book is only $0.99 on Smashwords and Amazon.

--Jerry Hanel


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jerry, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

*First of all... Congratulations to Kitty and Talitha, the winners of the autographed paperback copies.*

I dropped the price for March down to $0.99, and the response has been amazing. Thanks to everyone who was willing to give Death Has a Name a chance.

Death Has a Name received a great 5-star review from http://www.syriasays.com last week. I checked google today, and I also discovered a non-solicited review of DHAN by Glenn Bullion at http://www.glennbullion.com/death-has-a-name-by-jerry-hanel. I about jumped out of my skin as I read it. Thanks, Glenn, for the kind words.

I'm honored and flattered by all of the great responses. Thanks guys. =)

If you get a chance, go check out these great sites. Lots of great information and reviews of other well-deserving authors.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Brodie Wade, my fictional character, was interviewed by SyriaSays.com. =) That was alot of fun to do.

http://www.syriasays.com/character-interviews1.html

_merged with existing thread for this title -- Ann_


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, Jerry. Twenty copies!!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep... I'm trying to get my name out there. GoodReads has a vast host of available readers, and I want to get my name out to them. So, yes.... it's an investment on my end, but I think it'll be worth it.

To mitigate the impact, I'll be using SmashWords to help deliver the content. That's much cheaper than using the Amazon Gifting tool, and still allows me to manage how many books go out that way.

Drop your name in the hat!! You may win one. There are only 15 people so far, so the odds are in your favor!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I would LOVE to drop my name in the hat, but you haven't seen my TBR piles of late... I call them my TBR mountain ranges. Seriously. I need to get caught up on all that before I start overloading my e-read with yet another mountain range (the portable peak? Hmm.)

If you need extra promo, drop a line to the gang at West of Mars Win a Book. Yeah, it's my site. But the idea is to connect readers with books and the people who write them -- check it out: http://winabook.westofmars.com/faq


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you very much. Information sent.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Updated Post! (see above)


----------



## Reena Jacobs (Jan 14, 2011)

I absolutely love your cover art. Who did the art work?


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

A friend of mine named Sean Eddingfield. He's a GREAT artist.

You can see his work here: http://www.zhibit.org/revelationchapter9/


----------



## Reena Jacobs (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful Art work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks to Karly Kirkpatrick, my book was featured on her Bookaday blog.

http://bit.ly/f0F7qB

Also doing a book giveaway contest: Who can guess the QR code first?? Find it on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jerry-Hanel-Author/177904205573472


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm giving away an AUTOGRAPHED paperback copy of Death Has a Name. See here for details.

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/8402-death-has-a-name

If you are a goodreads member, go check it out and drop your name in the hat.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Last chance to get your autographed copy of Death Has a Name. There are three ways to win:

1) Post a correct guess to the picture riddle on my facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jerry-Hanel-Author/177904205573472 
(please comment to the image, so that I can find your post easily and count you.) I'll pick a winner tonight at midnight.

2) "Like" my author page, listed above to get an extra chance at that book.

3) Check out the Goodreads giveaway: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/8402-death-has-a-name 
Hurry. The Goodreads giveaway expires tomorrow.

Good luck, and I hope a KB reader wins the books!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks good! This is a great chance for people to grab a copy of the book!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah... but I don't think Kitty (the FB winner) was a kindleboards member. =( I was really rooting for some of the KB members. I sent the results to Random.org and had them choose a member so that it was unbiased.

There's still one more chance, though. The Goodreads giveaway ends in 11 hours. Go, KB, go!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

*First of all... Congratulations to Kitty and Talitha, the winners of the autographed paperback copies.*

I dropped the price for March down to $0.99, and the response has been amazing. Thanks to everyone who was willing to give Death Has a Name a chance.

Death Has a Name received a great 5-star review from http://www.syriasays.com last week. I checked google today, and I also discovered a non-solicited review of DHAN by Glenn Bullion at http://www.glennbullion.com/death-h... and reviews of other well-deserving authors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're pleased to welcome _Death Has a Name_ as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh wow...!!! I forgot all about that. I'm glad I checked. =)


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I picked this up a few days ago, and I'm excited to start!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

As I'm getting ready for the release of my new novel in the Brodie Wade series, I have done quite a bit of work to Death Has a Name.

Complete with new cover art to match the cover of Thaloc Has a Body, I've included a clip of Thaloc at the end of Death, added soclial links, and much more.

If you haven't taken a look at Death Has a Name, now's the time to grab it. It's only $0.99!

And to whet your appetite, here's a quick peek at the cover for Thaloc:


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Starting today, I'm giving away 45 copies of Death Has a Name in preparation of the second book release in the series, Thaloc Has a Body.

If you would like to sign up to win a copy, visit my author page here: http://jerryhanel.com/2011/06/10/45-days-of-thaloc/


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

jhanel said:


> Starting today, I'm giving away 45 copies of Death Has a Name in preparation of the second book release in the series, Thaloc Has a Body.
> 
> If you would like to sign up to win a copy, visit my author page here: http://jerryhanel.com/2011/06/45-days-of-thaloc/


I've had to make a few changes, but it's even simpler now to win a free ebook or two. Just like my author page (http://www.facebook.com/jerry.hanel.author) then mark yourself as attending the event "45-Days Of Thaloc" (you can do that here: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=218739378158354)

That's it! I'll draw names from those who are "attending" and I'll have one winner every day with a mass-giveaway on July 30th, the release date of _Thaloc Has a Body._


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm giving away free ebooks as my Christmas gift to you. Go to this link http://bit.ly/uSxUm5 and follow the instructions. You have two chances to win, and you can pick either of my current novels.

Keep an eye out for the release of my third novel, Entomos. It is not part of the Brodie Wade series, but it is a thrilling ride through a new concept: What if I could prove how vampires were created, that zombies and vampires are closely related, and that they both walk among us today? Keep watching KB for more details!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

jhanel said:


> I'm giving away free ebooks as my Christmas gift to you. Go to this link http://bit.ly/uSxUm5 and follow the instructions. You have two chances to win, and you can pick either of my current novels.
> 
> Keep an eye out for the release of my third novel, Entomos. It is not part of the Brodie Wade series, but it is a thrilling ride through a new concept: What if I could prove how vampires were created, that zombies and vampires are closely related, and that they both walk among us today? Keep watching KB for more details!


Only one week left to sign up for free ebooks. Go to http://bit.ly/uSxUm5 for more details.

And keep an eye on the website. In the new year, I'll be giving away one ebook per week (from other authors, not my own) just to my blog followers. So head on over and sign up.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Still only $2.99 at Amazon and other fine online retailers.


----------

